# And You Thought Parking Was Tight In Your Garage!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Parking In A Small Garage


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

The parking is certainly a feat in itself, but I think it takes away the fact that he has to move the living room furniture to get to the garage in the first place.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the rolling the car back and forth to get the door open. That's using the old noggin!
Wonder if I could fit my F-350 in there? *

Happy Trails,
Doug

* OK, I know I could - no problem







- but I mean without demolishing the house in the process!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> I like the rolling the car back and forth to get the door open. That's using the old noggin!
> Wonder if I could fit my F-350 in there? *
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Don't think you could pul that off without a good running start. Although I do think you could fit that car in the F350.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> I like the rolling the car back and forth to get the door open. That's using the old noggin!
> Wonder if I could fit my F-350 in there? *
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Don't think you could pul that off without a good running start. Although I do think you could fit that car in the F350.









[/quote]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I like the rolling the car back and forth to get the door open. That's using the old noggin!
> Wonder if I could fit my F-350 in there? *
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Don't think you could pul that off without a good running start. Although I do think you could fit that car in the F350.









[/quote]








[/quote]
I've been contemplating getting a car like that to keep in the bed of the truck for added traction in the snow.


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a friend that has a F350 duelly and a Toyota Yaris. He measrued to see if it would fit on a snowmobile lift for the bed. DOn't know why you would want to. End the end, it was barely too long.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I like the rolling the car back and forth to get the door open. That's using the old noggin!
> Wonder if I could fit my F-350 in there? *
> 
> Happy Trails,
> ...


Don't think you could pul that off without a good running start. Although I do think you could fit that car in the F350.









[/quote]








[/quote]
I've been contemplating getting a car like that to keep in the bed of the truck for added traction in the snow.
[/quote]

Like a dingy on a yacht, for use in case of an emergency. Think we are onto something.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I like how he's speaking Danish. And the subtitles are, in Danish. Am I missing something?


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I like how he's speaking Danish. And the subtitles are, in Danish. Am I missing something?


YES!! whatever he is saying. Well unless you speak or read danish. I know I didn't get any of it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would just park on the street. Thats way too much work to park a car.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> ...
> I've been contemplating getting a car like that to keep in the bed of the truck for added traction in the snow.


Like a dingy on a yacht, for use in case of an emergency. Think we are onto something.
[/quote]

Well, I suppose if you really got stuck, you could use it "in an emergency" under the tires for more traction....








I don't think I'd fit inside a car that small!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Nathan said:


> ...
> I've been contemplating getting a car like that to keep in the bed of the truck for added traction in the snow.


Like a dingy on a yacht, for use in case of an emergency. Think we are onto something.
[/quote]

Well, I suppose if you really got stuck, you could use it "in an emergency" under the tires for more traction....








I don't think I'd fit inside a car that small!
[/quote]

I like that additional traction idea. Although, I guess you could pull a "Hightower" move from Police Academy and pull the front seat out, sit in the back and put your head out the roof.

In an emergency


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Reminds me of a scene in the Blues Brothers movie. I think Elwood exits through the window, though.

I have to fold up my Suburban mirrors to get it in the garage at home. I probably have an inch and a half on either side to the weather stripping. I find myself holding my breath a lot when I am pulling in & out!


----------

